

How DEC scientists imagined the Internet in 1968 -- a year before the Internet - cantrevealname
http://www.comunicazione.uniroma1.it/materiali/20.20.03_licklider-taylor.pdf

======
cantrevealname
Maybe it seems obvious, but I liked how the paper predicted that, _"people
with whom one interacts most strongly will be selected more by commonality of
interests and goals than by accidents of proximity."_

Also, it's interesting that the phrase _on-line_ was being used even in 1968.

There's a colorful article on Gizmodo here about what the paper got right and
what it got wrong:

[http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/how-we-imagined-the-
internet-...](http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/how-we-imagined-the-internet-
before-the-internet-even-e-508731883)

